# New member



## jmccracken16 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello i would like to introduce myself. I am Jeff and I am excited to be here and gain some fitness and nutrition knowledge.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jmccracken16* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome, we are excited to have you here


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 8, 2011)

good attitude welcome


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

Hey.


----------

